# Why does my pellet stove shut down after 5 minutes of starting it?



## Randy (Nov 19, 2017)

Why does my pellet stove shut down after 5 minutes of starting it , no fire but works fine when I start it the second time? 



Starts then shuts down after 5 minutes then starts works fine 

next time: Starts then shuts down after 5 minutes then starts works fine

next time: Starts then shuts down after 5 minutes then starts works fine

It is a glowboy bayview

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## johneh (Nov 19, 2017)

When it shuts down after 5 min.do you restart right away?
If so check your proof of fire snap disc  maybe dirty or not working 
at correct temp
 Here is a manual see page 7
http://manualzz.com/doc/3101299/dansons-group-glow-boy-fgb-user-s-manual


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks so so very much and which switch number is that because I have 3 different spare switches here in case one gave out. Thanks!!

Yes I do restart as soon as I can get to the stove (seconds)


----------



## johneh (Nov 20, 2017)

It is the low limit switch . I have no idea 
what the part # is . Remove the old one if it
 sits on a hole to the exhaust passage it 
may just have a heavy lair of crud on it 
Clean it reinstall and try again


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2017)

Sorry but are you sure it is the low limit switch? I replace that switch 2 times so far on this stove and each time it would not shut down when it was bad. The one that screws onto the exhaust fan. Thanks!!


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 20, 2017)

Honestly there’s s no possable way to know for sure it is that switch. All those who volunteer info and give advice. Do so from experience and training. Now without being in front of the stove and going by your inexperienced discription of your problem i would have to say your low limit switch does not see a fire within the time allotted and shuts down. I would then test said switch with a jumper wire and start the stove again if it lights and burns normal that switch is the culprit. Replace the switch done.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2017)

I didn't mean to offend anyone and do appreciate you guys trying to help me. 

When I start my stove the red light blinks on the control panel until it lights and then stays red.I did a few hours ago start my stove but in a few seconds the light turned green (same color as when you shut it down).  I pressed the red/start again and it lit and stayed on perfectly. Thanks!!


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 20, 2017)

No offence taken. I dont mean to come across as an ass either. I just read a lot of post's to learn more myself and i figure most have at least done the same but the more i read the more i find that is not the case.lol


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2017)

All is fine so jumping the 2 terminals on the switch won't damage the stove or parts. Just being sure if I understand. I have had great help on this forum in the past that saved me a lot of stress and money. Thanks!!


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 20, 2017)

nope just don't run the stove that way for a long time. it is a safty item to keep your house from visits from the local FD


----------



## johneh (Nov 20, 2017)

Randy said:


> Sorry but are you sure it is the low limit switch? I replace that switch 2 times so far on this stove and each time it would not shut down when it was bad. The one that screws onto the exhaust fan. Thanks!!



The ones you replaced were reading HOT . The one in it now reads Cold 
Remove the switch with the wires attached use a lighter to heat the surface
of the snap disc.  see if the fan starts .If it does not start switch is bad .
Maybe the surface of the switch that is inside the exhaust is just dirty that is
why you have to start the stove twice The second start put enough heat into 
 the ash for the snap disc to read the heat


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks and will just do it to test with alligator clip with wires. Thanks for helping and will let you know.


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2017)

johneh said:


> The ones you replaced were reading HOT . The one in it now reads Cold
> Remove the switch with the wires attached use a lighter to heat the surface
> of the snap disc.  see if the fan starts .If it does not start switch is bad .
> Maybe the surface of the switch that is inside the exhaust is just dirty that is
> ...


The stove don't light on the 1st start, just the fans start and stops. I think the auger don't even turn first start but fine on the second.... My switch screws onto the blower and can't get dirty.


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 20, 2017)

yours look like this


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2017)

Exactly but may be different numbers


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 20, 2017)

ok.    now we all gotta get on the same page.  when you hit START the combustion fan should start and that in turn creates a vacuum in the burn chamber and trips the Vacuum switch which in turn turns on the auger motor can you verify that is or is not happening? on a cold start


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks and will find out tomorrow when I start the stove in the morning. Thanks!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2017)

Jumped the low limit switch and started the stove.. Auger worked and stove lit which is different. Red light stayed on as supposed to....  So after about 8-9 minutes  I shut down the stove to let it cool down so I could try it again.  

So I tried it again ...started the stove the auger worked and stove lit but after 10 minutes it went out (shut down mode) and green lights flashed in the control panel again. I just pressed the start button again and it is staying lit...


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2017)

Could it be the type of pellets being used. I bought a new kind of pellets this year and they don't burn as good or hot as my old brand.


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes it has a big impact on how the stove will operate. I would put a new low limit switch in and toss all the rest. And work on dialing in the burn of those pellets.


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2017)

Changed the pellets and so far working fine. Will still get the new LLS. Thanks so much.


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 21, 2017)

Glad its working better  
I have mixed some good pellets with some not so good to keep the heat and not waste $$$


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2017)

Where is the low limit switch located you are talking about? On the exhaust fan blower that blows exhaust through the chimney or on the back of the burn chamber? There are 2 limit switches one as a low limit switch F140 and one as a igniter limit switch F120. I think the F120 igniter limit switch goes on the exhaust blower.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 23, 2017)

I would think it would be the switch you jumped with a wire and stove worked.  
What kinda stove is it lol


----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2017)

I jumped it first time and worked. Second time it worked for 10 minutes but shut down. Danson glowboy bayview.


----------



## johneh (Nov 23, 2017)

Switch near combustion fan is low limit  is L120
Switch high on stove body over heat snap disc is F250 Hi. Limit
Fan limit is F 140 
Look in the manual Page 7 
http://manualzz.com/doc/3101299/dansons-group-glow-boy-fgb-user-s-manual


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2017)

Not the low limit switch but a blower motor that sticks. Somehow the second time i press the start button it frees, I saw the motor wasn't moving when I was trying to figure what was wrong. The stuck motor don't start the auger as it is supposed to. That is why the auger didn't turn the first time I press start. Waiting now for a new motor in the mail.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 30, 2017)

You should pull the auger cover and make sure there isn't anything binding in there. I've seen nuts, bolts, nails and plastic stuck in there.


----------

